

Sexism & Tech from Pax Dickinson's biz partner - ElissaShevinsky
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-im-finished-defending-sexism-in-tech-2013-9

======
jph
This is very important: women founders and leaders are stepping up and
speaking up. The OP is spot on that sexism is worth dismantling. Kudos.

~~~
ElissaShevinsky
Thanks. I was reluctant to post the link on HN (because it's a less warm
audience than feminists on Twitter) but I think it's important that we talk
about this. - Elissa (author)

